# Colditz Railway Station, Germany



## Stezzy (Oct 23, 2010)

On a recent trip across Germany with a friend, we stopped in Colditz to tour the castle. Having a few hours to spare we stumbled across the disused railway station which was used in the war to transport prisoners to their destination!


----------



## lyl7897 (Oct 23, 2010)

Due to Communism Poignantly The East German Sight Remains Testimony to History ,Great Report Urban Exploration Strong .


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 24, 2010)

Extraordinary find! Loved your photos...very poignant, especially given what they led to. Thanks for sharing, Stezzy, and welcome to DP too.


----------



## davidralph (Oct 24, 2010)

Ace report. Original too.


----------



## Alansworld (Oct 24, 2010)

Fascinating. I love the poignancy of the third one, the platform.

Alan


----------

